# West Wight Potter 15 vs. Montgomery 15?



## steve2010 (Jul 9, 2010)

which is overall the better boat for 1 or 2 people spending a night on? sailing in the Chesapeake bay? Which is quicker? Which is better built and most durable? and any others comments you have on these or similiar boats are appreciated. Also how stable and quick are these compared to a flying scott??

Thanks all.


----------

